
Hello, I’m Mr. Null. My Name Makes Me Invisible to Computers - singold
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/
======
dudul
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546717)

And

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10527860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10527860)

------
singold
Obligatory XKCD [https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

